# Goats eating prickly pear cacti — safe?



## Orvar-Oddr (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm considering a property out west that's absolutely beautiful, perfect climate, elevation of over 2000 meters, few to no zoning restrictions etc. However there is one thing that I'm concerned about, the dominant plant is prickly pear cactus, there are also a few tall conifers scattered around, along with a lot of brush and other kinds of cacti. I've eaten the fruit of the prickly pear cactus and it's good and packed with nutrition that I think is good for goats, but I'm afraid that they're going to get hurt very badly browsing on cacti. 

Right now I live in Georgia where my two goats live in my family's backyard and they get most of their nutrition from the 3-5 45 min * walks that I take them on in he Horst everyday, in addition they snack on the hedges of star thistle and chicory that I planted for them, along with whatever weeds pop up as long as I check that they're safe, alfalfa hay. I'm familiar with this sort of temperate goat dirt, but I don't know anything about what goats should eat in the desert, and I think that it's important that I know as possible as I plan on getting several more goats.


Thanks for your help


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My goats eat every plant in my yard that they can get close to, including the thorns off my roses and citrus trees but they don't go near my prickly pear! I bet they would love the fruit if you burned the spines off though and I am sure it would be great for them. I sure love them!


----------



## Ranchito (Jun 13, 2021)

Orvar-Oddr said:


> I'm considering a property out west that's absolutely beautiful, perfect climate, elevation of over 2000 meters, few to no zoning restrictions etc. However there is one thing that I'm concerned about, the dominant plant is prickly pear cactus, there are also a few tall conifers scattered around, along with a lot of brush and other kinds of cacti. I've eaten the fruit of the prickly pear cactus and it's good and packed with nutrition that I think is good for goats, but I'm afraid that they're going to get hurt very badly browsing on cacti.
> 
> Right now I live in Georgia where my two goats live in my family's backyard and they get most of their nutrition from the 3-5 45 min * walks that I take them on in he Horst everyday, in addition they snack on the hedges of star thistle and chicory that I planted for them, along with whatever weeds pop up as long as I check that they're safe, alfalfa hay. I'm familiar with this sort of temperate goat dirt, but I don't know anything about what goats should eat in the desert, and I think that it's important that I know as possible as I plan on getting several more goats.
> 
> ...



I know that this is a very old post and I hope that your move out west worked out well for you.

I think that goats, like cattle, would love to eat prickly pear cactus if you use a propane powered "Pear Burner" to burn the thorns off. In South Texas many ranchers turn to this method during times of drought and, in my experience, once the cattle have eaten prickly pear a few times, they will run you over when they hear the pear burner fire up wanting to get to the pear first.

I would love to hear how it has went for you in your move and with your livestock.

Respectfully,
South Texas Ranchito


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How are the goaties l9ving their new home? My 2 see prickly pears as sweets. Remember back in the day when they were in Africa Prickly pear, briors, thorn trees and bushes were their diet. Nothing has changed.


----------

